# maxima valve shim tool



## Guest (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get the tool to remove valve shims from my 95 Nissan Maxima? I guess I could try the dealer, but are there any other options (lower priced)?

Thanks,


----------

